# Source Code



## Xaios (Mar 31, 2011)

When I first heard about this movie I pretty much ignored it. The previews looked pretty damn trite. Replace Jake Gyllenhaal with Ben Affleck and you could easily come up with one of his action vehicles developed 8 or so years ago.

Then I discovered it was directed by Duncan Jones. This lad, who happens to be David Bowie's son, directed a little sci-fi movie a couple years ago called "Moon," which was nothing short of excellent.

And then, of course, the reviews began. The first few to appear actually said it wasn't that great, but nearly everything since then has positively gushed about it. It's currently sitting at 93% on Rotten Tomatoes with 59 reviews counted.

I have to admit, if the film lives up to its billing, it should be quite enjoyable. Jake Gyllenhaal is an actor I've always enjoyed. He's basically what happens when you take Tobey Maguire and give him actual acting skills. 

Anyone else interested in this one?


----------



## Explorer (Mar 31, 2011)

.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 1, 2011)

Me thinks you posted in the wrong thread there, duder.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 8, 2011)

I just saw it last night... AWESOME movie!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to see it tonight, will let you know what I think.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 8, 2011)

Saw it last Friday. I liked it


----------



## Dvaienat (Apr 15, 2011)

I saw it last thursday, thought it was a great film. The acting wasn't terribly good, but it was clearly well directed and had a great story.

On a side note, I thought Moon was terrible.


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 15, 2011)

Moon was FUCKING AWESOME. Haven't seen this other movie yet though.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 23, 2011)

i thought the movie was fairly well made...however, i have one tiny bit that annoyed me through out the movie that they didn't bother explaining... 



Spoiler



everytime the main character is sent into the source code, he is creating a different world that exists in a different dimension. i mean, when the main character punches that indian guy at the railway tracks, or when he is killed outside the van with his girlfriend, or there are so many different things that happen that regardless of the outcome, it will come out as a different dimension. something they didn't bother explaining....

and even the text sent in the end. that would be impossible as its not even in the same universe!



still, i enjoyed the movie


----------



## Devotion (Apr 23, 2011)

It was a good film, but much potential was wasted. It was pretty predictable, it never surprised me. The movie was very well directed though, it was a famtastic film if you don't count the storyline. Also, the theme reminded me a little bit to much of Dejavu, but i knew that was bound to be, there was no escape from that. 

Solilo: i'll see if i understood it, but can't decode green blocks on my ipod.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 23, 2011)

Devotion said:


> It was a good film, but much potential was wasted. It was pretty predictable, it never surprised me. The movie was very well directed though, it was a famtastic film if you don't count the storyline. Also, the theme reminded me a little bit to much of Dejavu, but i knew that was bound to be, there was no escape from that.
> 
> Solilo: i'll see if i understood it, but can't decode green blocks on my ipod.



i dont use phones with internet, so i dont know how that works..but just highlight it? 



PS: phones suck


----------



## Devotion (Apr 23, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i dont use phones with internet, so i dont know how that works..but just highlight it?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: phones suck



iPOD not phone, pod, not a recording pod, iPod, wifi-stuff-pod.

And yea, there were some illogical circumstances.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 23, 2011)

Alas, my shitty one horse town decided to play other, lesser movies instead of this one, so I'm basically going to have to wait to see it on bluray.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 24, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Alas, my shitty one horse town decided to play other, lesser movies instead of this one, so I'm basically going to have to wait to see it on bluray.



*We don't do piracy here, enjoy the time off.*


----------



## sakeido (Apr 24, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i thought the movie was fairly well made...however, i have one tiny bit that annoyed me through out the movie that they didn't bother explaining...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uhh they didn't explain it. they just showed it. it makes perfect sense. 



Spoiler



Every time he goes into the Source Code he creates a new alternate reality with the full history of our world, so its like that place has always existed. There is no dimensions coming into play here... but since he exists in every reality that he creates even in the worlds where he died on the train, or got hit by a train or shot, anywhere that first bomb goes off they start the Source Code experiment - they always stop the nuke. 

The text sent at the end is from a successful mission, where he manages to keep the train from blowing up. In that world, they never have to wake the soldier up for the Source Code experiment so they still have a version of that guy there to help them with the next disaster. The main character is stuck in his new body, which is one they never explain away.. what happened to the guy he was before? 

Pretty much what happens is that any time they start up Source Code they can solve the problem (catching the guy behind the terrorist attack or whatever), and they also create a new reality where the best possible scenario happened (they prevented the incident in the first place). That is a different reality containing different versions of people... when she receives the text at the end, that is a different version of the lady who unplugs the soldier. In that world, they _never use Source Code_ at all.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 24, 2011)

/\ i know, but in the movie:



Spoiler



they only display 2 worlds being created. however, when the main guy punches and breaks the guys jaw on the rail way track. his world now continues on living. but in all the others where his jaw wasn't broken also exists (only 2 worlds can be created from this as one is with a jaw broken, the other without.). also, in the one that the guy has a broken jaw, the main girl is also a part of it. the movie says that she is dead in THEIR universe/world, but she would be living in a whole new dimension...


----------



## Xaios (Apr 24, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> download?



Uh, piracy?


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 25, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Uh, piracy?



i'm guessing there aren't any specific universities around you? 
about 90% of students download EVERYTHING. 

i'm personally not in support of downloading, but not because i want to support the art, but because i want to hold the cover and the booklet...


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 25, 2011)

Just cos everyone does it, does not change that it's illegal. Or that mods don't tolerate it being spoken of here. 

I may see this, but if it's anything like Deja Vu I probably won't enjoy it. Hopefully this is not the case.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 25, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i'm guessing there aren't any specific universities around you?








<-

See location.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 25, 2011)

Xaios said:


> <-
> 
> See location.



netflix?


----------



## Xaios (Apr 25, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> netflix?



No way in hell. The ISP here affords a maximum of 60GB per month worth of bandwidth. Every gig beyond that is an extra $10.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, this part made no sense at all.

I thought it was a good idea executed poorly, I'd give it 4/10.

The only acting that was decent was from Vera Farmiga IMO.


----------



## sakeido (Apr 30, 2011)

the part makes perfect fucking sense. the only part about it that is hard to understand is the scope of it. it was an awesome idea executed perfectly. 

the only legitimate plot hole in the entire movie - what happened to the guy whose body he took over?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2011)

sakeido said:


> the part makes perfect fucking sense. the only part about it that is hard to understand is the scope of it. it was an awesome idea executed perfectly.
> 
> the only legitimate plot hole in the entire movie - what happened to the guy whose body he took over?



I disagree completely. It made no sense and was a good idea executed with little thought.


----------



## sakeido (May 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I disagree completely. It made no sense and was a good idea executed with little thought.



what part of it makes no sense? 
the entire movie is remarkably cohesive. you can draw the entire thing out and end up with a 100% logically sound plot (handwaves about how Source Code works aside)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 2, 2011)

sakeido said:


> what part of it makes no sense?
> the entire movie is remarkably cohesive. you can draw the entire thing out and end up with a 100% logically sound plot (handwaves about how Source Code works aside)





Spoiler



Where Vera Farmiga received the email, it was impossible logically and brought a nonsensical twist to the end.


----------



## synrgy (May 2, 2011)

1 part Speed + 1 part Avatar + 1 part Inception = somehow not as good as any of the three.

I thought it was okay. I'd give it 3 stars, which is what I give just about every movie. I didn't _dislike_ it so it doesn't get 1 or 2 stars, but I didn't _love_ it either, so it can't get 4 or 5.


----------



## Xaios (May 2, 2011)

Well, they decided to bring it to the theater here after all. Gonna have to see it before the end of the week.


----------



## soliloquy (May 3, 2011)

did anyone think of 'jumper' when watching this movie?

i think this is how jumper was made:

person A has the idea and he brings it up to the directors/producers/etc
person B is the director

A: so, this movie will be about two guys that can teleport from one place to another!
B:...okay....and?
A: what? you didn't hear me? 2 guys that teleport!
B: okay, but whats the plot, or the twist or the story?
A: no no no! you're not listening to me! 2 guys that teleport! thats it!


----------



## sakeido (May 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Where Vera Farmiga received the email, it was impossible logically and brought a nonsensical twist to the end.





Spoiler



no it is not. they set it up earlier in the movie - "do you ever wonder if there is another version of you out there? one that got married?" Jake had gotten her number from an earlier trip into the Source Code and apparently remembered it when he went on his last trip. Before his eight minutes was up, he called his dad, then left her the e-mail. It is an alternate reality. It is a different version of Vera Farmiga. It is not the same one you saw for the first 90 minutes of the movie. The ending takes place several hours before the beginning of the movie. Parallel reality, alternate, Earth-2, whatever. 

They even say at the end that, in that last reality - where Jake permanently stays in the guys body, after using that guy's body to disarm the bomb and stop the bomber, and lives happily ever after - the train bomb never went off, so that world's version of Jake (the crippled marine who goes into the Source Code) never has to wake up and is available to head off the next terrorist disaster.

Different world. They were all different worlds. I'm almost positive the guy running the Source Code program says earlier in the movie it creates a full alternate reality. That guy is not aware that those new realities can continue to persist - he thinks they collapse once the Source Code is over (the source of dramatic tension in the end, with the freeze on the train - is the world going to come to a close ie. it only exists in the Source Code, or is it going to start again which would mean it actually exists).

There is all kinds of ideas about cogito ergo sum and solipsism the end evokes.





soliloquy said:


> did anyone think of 'jumper' when watching this movie?
> 
> i think this is how jumper was made:
> 
> ...


if I was Duncan Jones I'd be very impressed with myself, for making a Hollywood movie that is actually smart to such a degree that some people just can't understand it.


----------



## soliloquy (May 3, 2011)

sakeido said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually you just disproved yourself



Spoiler



in the movie, when the blonde lead says that the brunette chick is dead after the main guy saves her by bringing her off the train. that would be true in HER world. however, right there, it created another universe where the brunette chick is alive, but the blonde chick just didn't acknoledge it as it had a plot hole in their script'.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

sakeido said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler



Ok, I got confused and thought I remembered Vera Farmiga got the text in the main reality but you're right, she did receive the email in a different reality. So the parallel universe at the end must be a continuation of the one created where he sent the email, but the way it was presented didn't really hint at that's what you should be thinking about to understand it, thus letting people walk out of the cinema thinking it was shit! I think I had made up my mind it was crap when it got cheesy and he kissed the brunette as the last thing he did and maybe didn't pay enough attention beyond that point, who knows. I'll give it a second watch and see what I make of it then.



Either way I don't think it was as smart as it thought it was.


----------

